# Looking for BBQ Part Supplier



## potatoc (Feb 9, 2010)

I am currently building my own BBQ pit.  
http://www.tanglewoodcarvings.com/smoker

I am looking for a distributor that sells bbq parts for these smokers.  Like in door thermometors, handles, vents, stacks, etc.. etc.. etc...  Anyone knows of a good source would love to know about it...


----------



## cheech (Feb 10, 2010)

I am not sure that there is a good one stop shop source out there. You can check some of the manufacture's sites for replacement parts, The Sausage Maker etc


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a great supplier that a lot of members here have purchased from...

I know him personally and he is a great guy...

http://www.kck.com/tel-tru_grill_smo...ermometer.html


----------



## potatoc (Feb 10, 2010)

Right on Beer B Q... That site has what I am looking for..  Thanx


----------

